# Bhyve freeze with Ubuntu 14.04.1



## manas (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello,

I have an Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 guest running under 
	
	



```
FreeBSD 10.1-PRERELEASE #0 r271243
```
I am able to install the OS and boot into it successfully. I followed the directions at https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/vi ... bhyve.html
The first thing I performed in the guest is to update the system by running 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
```
 Once this completes (without any errors), I reboot the guest. This time in grub-bhyve there is a new option to choose for the kernel and initrd (vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic, vmlinuz-3.13.0-37-generic) & (initrd.img-3.13.0-32-generic & initrd.img-3.13.0-37-generic). I chose the newer versions for both. After this, I started the system using bhyve but the boot process does not complete.

This is as far as it gets into boot (some output from the start has been cut):

```
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x80868701 base: 0xfed00000
[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009f000-0x000fffff]
[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0x40000000-0xffffffff] available for PCI devices
[    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:256 nr_cpumask_bits:256 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1
[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 29 pages/cpu @ffff88003fc00000 s86400 r8192 d24192 u524288
[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257929
[    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: console=ttyS0 BOOT_IMAGE=(hd0,msdos1)/vmlinuz-3.13.0-37-generic
[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)
[    0.000000] xsave: enabled xstate_bv 0x7, cntxt size 0x340
[    0.000000] Checking aperture...
[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found
[    0.000000] Memory: 989772K/1048184K available (7375K kernel code, 1144K rwdata, 3404K rodata, 1336K init, 1444K bss, 58412K reserved)
[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1
[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.
[    0.000000]  RCU dyntick-idle grace-period acceleration is enabled.
[    0.000000]  RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=256 to nr_cpu_ids=4.
[    0.000000]  Offload RCU callbacks from all CPUs
[    0.000000]  Offload RCU callbacks from CPUs: 0-3.
[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:16640 nr_irqs:712 16
[    0.000000] Using NULL legacy PIC
[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25
[    0.000000] console [ttyS0] enabled
[    0.000000] allocated 4194304 bytes of page_cgroup
[    0.000000] please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if you don't want memory cgroups
[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT
[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 3299.305 MHz processor
[    0.000003] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 6598.61 BogoMIPS (lpj=13197220)
[    0.000875] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301
[    0.001290] Security Framework initialized
[    0.001668] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
[    0.002011] Yama: becoming mindful.
[    0.002407] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[    0.003841] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[    0.004825] Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[    0.005377] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[    0.006256] Initializing cgroup subsys memory
[    0.006622] Initializing cgroup subsys devices
[    0.006990] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
[    0.007358] Initializing cgroup subsys blkio
[    0.007709] Initializing cgroup subsys perf_event
[    0.008100] Initializing cgroup subsys hugetlb
[    0.008793] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 0, 4MB 0
[    0.008793] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 32, 4MB 32
[    0.008793] tlb_flushall_shift: 2
[    0.010248] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 32K (ffffffff81e6e000 - ffffffff81e76000)
[    0.014439] ACPI: Core revision 20131115
[    0.015012] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired
[    0.015518] ftrace: allocating 28541 entries in 112 pages
[    0.048617] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1230 V2 @ 3.30GHz (fam: 06, model: 3a, stepping: 09)
```

It stays stuck there, I left it overnight and it did not proceed any further. The Bhyve process eats up 100% CPU while the guest is stuck there.
Please advise on how to proceed.

Thanks,
Manas


----------



## grehan@ (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi,

 This issue was fixed in 10-stable with r272388 so you'll need a more recent 10.1 snapshot (RC2 should be fine).

Peter.


----------



## manas (Oct 14, 2014)

grehan@ said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> This issue was fixed in 10-stable with r272388 so you'll need a more recent 10.1 snapshot (RC2 should be fine).
> 
> Peter.



Thank you for your response, I will update the system.


----------

